# Reversing the elements of an array



## dead_rabbit (Sep 26, 2011)

I need to reverse the elements of an array. That is if an array has 4395, I need 5934. I found a few ways to do this using conio.h. However, this file does not seem to be in FreeBSD. Does anybody have any ideas on another way to do this?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 26, 2011)

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1128985/c-reverse-array/1129028#1129028


----------



## dead_rabbit (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Carpetsmoker! That helped.


----------

